# Lightweight luggage?



## lyonsie (16 Jul 2007)

Anyone out there in 'aam land' have any ideas as to where I might buy some lightweight luggage.   I invested in a lovely set of 'Samsonite' a few years ago but with the weight restrictions nowadays I find that I have about 5kg's used up before I even put in my bikini, that is in each of the larger suitcases.

I am looking for lightweight, maybe soft sided, but wheeled.
Any ideas, or brands.   Must be durable though.

Cannot afford to spend a fortune but value for money would be a consideration.   Saw wonderful 'Kipling' with wheels, but it weighs 11.5lbs empty....   so anything in that line please.


----------



## emul (16 Jul 2007)

Try Debenhams - in the sale stock on Friday (Mahon Point - Cork) there was some really nice, lightweight (no-name) wheeled cases. Sizes varied - as someone who travels quite a bit I would have invested except I didn't have bikini to check total weight.

Good hunting

Eoin


----------



## Caveat (16 Jul 2007)

I think maybe Portland aren't bad? lightweight and _fairly_ durable, but soft casing so only durable within reason.  We have a few anyway and they haven't let us down in about 3 years.  Can't confirm weight when empty, but they certainly _feel _light.


----------



## lyonsie (16 Jul 2007)

Where do I find these 'Portland'.   Are they widely available in the shops.   Am looking for something in the 'Large wheeled duffle' range.   

Will keep looking and taking in suggestions.


----------



## Caveat (16 Jul 2007)

Well I'm nowhere near Cork so can't advise on availability there- in fact I'm nowhere near anywhere really  

But I have seen Portland in almost every outlet that sells luggage/leather goods etc. You shouldn't have a problem getting them.


----------



## lyonsie (16 Jul 2007)

Thanks for that but I will be mobile in the next week or so going up to Dublin and maybe beyond, so can have a good look about.   Especially with the sales on now I might be able to get a few % off... with any luck.

So East coast and further up would be considered for luggage shopping.


----------



## Armada (16 Jul 2007)

Hi, I bought Portland in Shaws, Waterford recently. 

Currently they are on sale in Shaws at half price. I have used them long haul and they were fine. Before I bought them I went to the nearby kitchen dept of the shop and borrowed a bathroom scales to weigh them. 

They are really liteweight and come in a range of easily identifiable colours. The bag you describe is available at around €60 right now.


----------



## lyonsie (16 Jul 2007)

Will check Shaws in Fermoy and have a friend check the Limerick one.   Thanks, might try the Portlaoise one on my way up to Dublin too.

Any more suggestions,  Arnott's I think might have something.... anyone.


----------



## travelchick (16 Jul 2007)

lyonsie said:


> Will check Shaws in Fermoy and have a friend check the Limerick one.   Thanks, might try the Portlaoise one on my way up to Dublin too.
> 
> Any more suggestions,  Arnott's I think might have something.... anyone.



Yes, Arnott's have a good selection.   They have a range and I cannot think of the name, but they are lightweight and a little pricey, but you get what you pay for.   Will submit the name when it comes to mind.

Enjoy your search.


----------



## lyonsie (16 Jul 2007)

Thanks, will look in Arnotts and if you remember the name of the luggage I will be looking.

Saw some 'Atlantic' Rolling Duffle bags in Cork today.   They looked good.   Anyone know anything about these.   I know it's only luggage but I am planning a trip to Goa in Jan for 5 weeks and want lightweight and durable and mobile (hence the wheels).

'Googled' them and they also do a range called 'travelpro', anyone seen them around.


----------



## MB05 (16 Jul 2007)

Dunnes, Penneys and the Bag Shop all have lite weight suitcases.  Luggage was one of the biggest sellers at the recent opening of Dunnes's Henry St. store.  Every second person seemed to have a case in tow but then it was half price.


----------



## lyonsie (16 Jul 2007)

Will be in Dublin and will look at all these places....  Why can't they have half price sales when I am looking for something...

Some people have all the luck.   Where is the 'bag shop'.


----------



## A_b (16 Jul 2007)

bag shop on Patrick Street in Cork next to A-wear. Also they have a stand (i think) in Mahon Point


----------



## mell61 (17 Jul 2007)

We were facing the same issue in the past week and checking around ended up buying a really nice case in TK Maxx - good construction, and lightweight.   They had a range of good brands available, Cellini, Carlton, Polo Ralph Lauren, Liz Claibourne, Diane von fursterberg, and samsonite - but like your current ones there were heavy ones (shell cases).
Its well worth a visit, the cellini were almost half the BT sale price!!


----------



## miselemeas (18 Jul 2007)

Saw some great-looking sets today in Woodies, Sandyford, at knockdown prices. A big plus is that they're not BLACK, so easily identifiable on the conveyor.


----------



## shesells (18 Jul 2007)

The luggage shop in Rathdowney is the only reason to visit that dump in my experience but it has great luggage at great prices. Highly recommend it.


----------



## Black Sheep (3 Aug 2009)

I recently bought  Portland wheelie cabin bag having done much searching for lightweight bag/case with outside pockets (for travel documents and that horrible little plastic bag of liquids etc.which we must all carry). Now the bag looked great and seemed to tick all the boxed for me. However when I filled it on Thursday to take it away for the weekend it topples over and will only stand when empty.

Just wondering has anybody come across this before with this or any other similar bag.

By the way this bag is expensive and am wondering what if anything I can do as it appears to a design fault


----------



## Ann1 (3 Aug 2009)

/www.portlandluggage.com 
There is a 'feed back' section at the bottom of the page on their website. Write and tell them the problem you are having .....you never know others may have contacted them with the same problem.


----------



## Bronco Lane (4 Aug 2009)

I bought a case from one of those "Chinese" shops that you see in Spain. Cost me €12. Sixty trips later and it is still as good as the day I bought it.


----------



## Black Sheep (5 Aug 2009)

And when are you going back to Spain again, just in case I don't get ne sorted


----------



## Bronco Lane (5 Aug 2009)

Well mine doesn't topple over and anyhow I was answering Lyonsie request for information as to where he might purchase lightweight luggage. 
Lyonsie if you are travelling abroad why not bring an old suitcase with you and dump it. You will find that the well know brands are much cheaper abroad than here in Ireland.


----------

